# almost ready



## DOM-19 (Mar 12, 2002)

Sold All My R.c.stuff,20 Years Of Car,s & Part,s ===now Getting Ready To Build Model Car,s ==what Do Use For Chrome Paint =spray Can I Hope Or Brush ==what Putty Is Good ===name,s Please ===dom Will Take A While ???


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Is it just me, or maybe you might get more replies if you type like a person.
Sorry but I find the erkl type annoying.
Steve


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

I used C4 putty once for a build, then painted it, but it didn't hold well for some reason,..,....As A matter of fact, I Never saw it again after that, HUMMMM, ..
I Better not use that again,...I will try deferent putty next time....
MAYBE IT WAS THE PAINT ?..Dont know what happened really,...lol




Ian


----------



## DOM-19 (Mar 12, 2002)

Sorry Steve, All I Would Like To Know Is What Everyone Is Using For Chrome Paint, Need To Know Before I Start Ordering,dom


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

The only thing I can tell you Dom, is that, that I use the LAGER CANS of paint my self, ANY GOOD CROME would work, I get the ones you saw on my desk from ON LINE (amazon), the maker of them are by, (Dupli-Color) they make a chrome and a gold, I have use all the other they make from other company, but this one works the best, here is a link where I get mine. don't hastate to ask any question you like out here Dom, Steve was only asking for your text to be Easer to read is all......And he's right, make it so it is easy for others to understand what your asking of them is all, AND THEY WILL BE HAPPY TO HELP....NO PROBLEM dude..


http://www.amazon.com/Dupli-Color-I...HWKS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1307725797&sr=8-1




Ian


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Sorry Dom, I really like Tamiya Chrome silver. it's a synthetic lacquer and I get great results. I also like the testors metalizers. but they are enamel based I think. enamels can be a little tricky in high humidity.

Steve


----------



## DOM-19 (Mar 12, 2002)

*Paint*

Thanks Guy,s Thats All I Need For Now ? Dom


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

I use the alclad brand lacquers. they go on great and they are durable. just had to get my two cents in...


----------

